# Brieto M11 Pro Gyuto Chef knife



## the monty (Feb 5, 2012)

Has anyone had any experience with this brand? Brieto? Thoughts about them? Quality, edge, durability? Is the handle build the same or more slippery then Global? Thanks for the help.


----------

